# Interesting court filing on what the WMATA thinks about passenger safety



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Would you expect anything less from out of DC?


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

I'm just amazed that they would publicly state that they have no responsibility.

Just amazed.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

wildleg said:


> I'm just amazed that they would publicly state that they have no responsibility.
> 
> Just amazed.


I agree, truth doesn't come out often.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Must have been a nice big fat boo boo they did to get them to admit they don't have any responsibility and screw you taxpayers ....... What was it anyway? Did a bridge collapse from Cris Cristie driving over it?


----------

